

Will you help me by playing my game? It's fun - pieter
http://frim.frim.nl/thegame/

======
pieter
Hmm, the stripping of exclamation marks in the title makes the "It's fun!"
part a bit less.. fun.

Anyway, I have created this little game as part of my master's thesis. It's
very simple, but it's a bit of puzzle. Some of you might see immediately what
is happening, others might not be able to ever figure it out. I don't mind
either way, but I'm trying to get some data before doing a thorough
experiment.

I put it on Hacker News because it really is a puzzle, and most of my
hackerish friends liked playing it (though some got frustrated). I hope you
like it too!

------
ErrantX
very clever! It actually took me a couple of minutes to figure it out :D

